# Beware michigan aquaria



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Seems that the detroit water treatment facilities have been using ammonia to sterilize their water. If you are a city which gets their water from detroit check your water from the tap youll be suprised. I had to buy a filter for my faucet that i get the water for my tanks because the ammonia levels were 6ppm.
if you do more than 15-20% waterchange a week i whould invest in one. And i reccomend that anybody that gets their water from a facility also check it.
Don't believe me just check.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Holy crap, that's like an aquarists worst nightmare. What kind of filter did you get to take out the ammonia?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks for the heads up. i have well water so it doesn't affect me.
wes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Pur water filter that adds on to my faucet 30 dollars


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have a filter that you change pads and carbon add ammo chips.
That will remove ammonia. But big waterchanges will be better off using a filter. Don't use ammonia lock does not help with this.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the warning.

Anyone in the Clinton, Ingham, and Eaton counties In Michigan, go to this site
and check the warning about local water there.

Warning for Lansing Area


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow. And we drink this stuff.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Bought a new water filter from petsmart. And checked it out ammonia levels are non existant. $40 bucks.


----------

